# Being "regular" after Iud removal



## Rothmom (Mar 18, 2008)

I had my Mirena removed on the 9th of June and had my first AF starting on June 24th. If I were going back to my 28 day cycles right away i should have had my next Af start around July 21 or 22, but i dont have it yet. I was hoping that i could be pregnant if everything worked out perfectly. we DTD several times when i should have been fertile( if I have started Oing again right away after removal) but he did always pull out. I have taken 2 dollar store tests both negative. Is it likely that i am just not going to go right back to my normal regular routine. I did have some pretty bad cramps exactly when i should have been having my period over the days of the 20th -22nd, but no bleeding. Is it possible that the dollar store tests were wrong? or is that just wishful thinking?


----------



## michelle_mg (Feb 7, 2007)

I had my IUD removed in May and got phantom symptoms before that period, it was a tiny bit late. Then i got pregnant the next cycle. I never test positive until a day or two after AF is due. GL


----------

